# The joys of working for malicious companies



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

I resigned from my job yesterday. The company I worked for had a very poor system for marketing our product towards individuals who were eligible to buy it. We called the client and told them we wanted to give them a gift for completing our survey, which was basically doing an infomercial type presentation (think slap chop, shamwow, miracle blade) in front of our client, disguising it with the title of "survey." 

This isnt at all what ground my gears. The clients i was getting sent to were dirt poor, and the poor suckers that i convinced to buy a $6295.00 water conditioning/purification system were all turned down for the loan application. My boss flaunted the "95% approval rate" during orientation, and over half of my clients werent getting approved! Not only that, but they wouldnt tell me when my client werent getting approved. I went on a trip to San Diego which i planned 5 months prior and was expecting a $1200 cheque for when i got back, but when I got back I didnt have my cheque because my clients were turned down on the loan application, which my bosses knew before i went to San Diego!

They also promised a base pay of $2,985.00, which i wasnt eligible to receive because i had a week long vacation. I worked my ass off for 3 weeks straight doing 10-13 hour days, and made $900. Those salty bastards. I was so broke when I got back from San Diego, but it was alright because I was expecting a $1200.00 cheque. Then they told me my clients werent approved after i asked for said cheque, meaning no commissions. I couldnt even afford to put gas in my vehicle to drive an hour out of town to go to my clients houses! Gas which I had to pay! I added up my receipts today and i pad $594.00 for gas for those 3 weeks, and spent $108.00 in supplies. minus that from $900 and thats what I got, but that was before taxes! sleazy fuckers (excuse my language).

Because I loved my job, but hated my company, I decided to quit and move to car sales. I had an interview with a Nissan dealership today at 2:30 which went phenomenally well, and i have one at Chrysler in an hour. Hopefully this goes over a lot better than my last job. Lol

I just really needed to vent. anybody else have any stories of shitty dead-end jobs that screwed them over?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh yes, love. I just got fired on some bogus bull shit from a job that I've been doing for four years. Never once has my boss ever received a complaint on me and never once have I been written up! Oh, and I don't get a check for the hours I've put in these past couple of weeks either because I was "doing my boss's work." I was not! Slimy bastards! My boss had three heart attacks in one weekend. My boss's boss had already written her up twice in a month over _his_ mistakes, and when she got out of the hospital, he demanded that she do all of her work even though she had a doctor's note stating that she wasn't allowed to lift anything for a few days. He has worked with other people with illnesses in the past including cancer patients, so it's quite evident to me that the big boss has a personal vendetta against my boss. I know why he's targetting her too, and it has nothing to do with her quality of work. Anyway, of course, being the person I am, I stepped up to the plate and did some extra running around so my boss could focus on other things. Well, the big boss accused me of "doing her job" when in actuality I was doing the same things I've BEEN doing (training people), and he demoted her from her managing position and fired me ALONG with three of our other BEST PEOPLE. I have a feeling the company is losing their contract which means that the business is going under. It seems to me that he's trying to downsize the amount of people he has to pay. It's fucking bogus. I want nothing more than to fuck up his pretty vehicle  Cunt ass bitch.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh God, your job sounded terrible! I hope you at least had fun on your trip to San Diego.

I've got two stories for you.

I used to work for a company that sold magazines and products from infomercials, like the slap chop and shamwow that you mentioned. On the side, they ran a contest where customers could win a large amount of money. (It is what they are famous for.) They assured in all paperwork that buying things was unnecessary and would not increase their chances of winning. But the problem was that the way some of the coloured inserts (the things that the customers actually noticed) were worded in such a way that they gave the opposite impression. It seemed like they were deliberately trying to trick people and it made me sick.

So oftentimes we would have really poor people and the elderly buying a crapload of junky products that they knew they couldn't pay for because they thought it would help them win. Not only that but the orders were placed on stamp cards and were so touchy that even a pen mark in a box could be interpreted as a product stamp and people would wonder why something they did not order or want suddenly showed up on their doorstep. The utter stupidity of the company and how it ran blew my mind. It needed a complete overhaul.

Another company that I worked for was mainly taking complaints for a new hair product that was ruining people's hair. Some of the stories we heard were absolutely dreadful and it broke my heart. I didn't know what to say to those people because no matter what, their hair was still ruined. Sometimes the poor results were due to people's stupidity (ie. if they had read the instructions, they would have read that the product wasn't for them) but I truly believe that that product was not tested properly and that it isn't meant for home use. I could not support such a product and I felt like it was complete negligence on the part of the company to sell it.

My company itself was also ridiculous. My supervisor realized she had over-scheduled everyone and so we all would have our hours cut drastically. (How could she not realize this? It was so stupid!) She herself was unapproachable and treated me like I was a complete idiot. I was scared out of my mind around her. I lasted about 2.5 weeks at this job because I just couldn't take it anymore. That and having to talk to my supervisor gave me a huge panic attack and my whole body started shaking violently which made them think I was having a seizure and meant that I had to be carried out the door on a stretcher. I was too embarrassed to go back.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Oh yes, love. I just got fired on some bogus bull shit from a job that I've been doing for four years. Never once has my boss ever received a complaint on me and never once have I been written up! Oh, and I don't get a check for the hours I've put in these past couple of weeks either because I was "doing my boss's work." I was not! Slimy bastards! My boss had three heart attacks in one weekend. My boss's boss had already written her up twice in a month over _his_ mistakes, and when she got out of the hospital, he demanded that she do all of her work even though she had a doctor's note stating that she wasn't allowed to lift anything for a few days. He has worked with other people with illnesses in the past including cancer patients, so it's quite evident to me that the big boss has a personal vendetta against my boss. I know why he's targetting her too, and it has nothing to do with her quality of work. Anyway, of course, being the person I am, I stepped up to the plate and did some extra running around so my boss could focus on other things. Well, the big boss accused me of "doing her job" when in actuality I was doing the same things I've BEEN doing (training people), and he demoted her from her managing position and fired me ALONG with three of our other BEST PEOPLE. I have a feeling the company is losing their contract which means that the business is going under. It seems to me that he's trying to downsize the amount of people he has to pay. It's fucking bogus. I want nothing more than to fuck up his pretty vehicle  Cunt ass bitch.


That really sucks! If you would like to help karma along, you could shove a stinky liquid in the AC vents of their car. muahaha, some nice concoction of rotting eggs and milk, or a small dead animal could do (like a mouse).


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

They didn't exactly screw me over, but they deprived me of free-time and made me exceptionally bored.

Thus, I will be the one to take down the Wal-Mart corporation.


----------

